# Ufc 162.......



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> ????????????????????????????????????????????



http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1694011-silva-vs-weidman-complete-guide-to-ufc-162-fight-card


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1694011-silva-vs-weidman-complete-guide-to-ufc-162-fight-card


is that YOUR opinion?? 

I like Weidman for the win. Although I couldnt tell you why exactly...

I suspect "the Crippler" Liebman will make it entertaining win or lose, but also will solidify his chances of severe future brain damage even further, if that is possible. Will be known as Chris "The Crippled" Liebman in the future...

I like Cub, but would not bet on him to win. he might have gotten the shaft afterall.

Frankie Edgar has to win...

I also like Oliveira, Munoz, and Herman for wins.. 


Not wagering anything though


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> is that YOUR opinion??


Probably.

Not 100% sure; I didn't read it.

:lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I surrender the thread back to you. 




Joby Becker said:


> I like Weidman for the win. Although I couldnt tell you why exactly...
> 
> I suspect "the Crippler" Liebman will make it entertaining win or lose, but also will solidify his chances of severe future brain damage even further, if that is possible. Will be known as Chris "The Crippled" Liebman in the future...
> 
> ...


----------



## Aaron W. Smith (Jun 18, 2013)

I think the fight is mostly hype and Anderson will knock him out in either round 1 or 2.

Weidman hasn't fought in year and his best fight was against a hurt Munoz.

Weidman probably didn't even deserve this fight. It probably should have been Vitor Belfort but nobody wanted to watch Anderson knock him out in the first round again and an all Brazilian main event wouldn't get as many buys on the independence day weekend. 

I could be wrong though.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

we wil know in less than 24 hours


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Damn near impossible to vote against Anderson but he's shown a few weaknesses in a couple of fights.
Wiedman's ONLY chance is to make it a brawl. Pressure, pressure, pressure. Easy huh! :lol:
The rest are oldies but goodies.
Other then Herman I'll pretty much go along with Joby on the other fights .Liebman in particular. He's just to stupid to know when he's loosing. Classic street brawler that has learned a few skills in his time with the UFC but mostly still a street brawler with no quit in him. I've seen him knock people out while he was going down from hits. Anderson made him look the part when they fought. Slam bam, thank you Chris! :wink:
Herman has never really impressed me after the UFC show.


----------



## Stacey Beller (Dec 9, 2012)

Silva will lose to someone, I don't know who but someone is gonna beat him. 

IMO, Weidman has the tools and may be the one. One side of me wants Silva to get beat down and another side of me wants him to beat down Weidman. I think I have to watch it to see what happens. :-({|=


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Aaron W. Smith said:


> I think the fight is mostly hype .



Aaron,

Say it isn't so . I haven't seen a Cage match, MMA whatever match that wasn't 95% hype. How else they gonna get all you suckers to pay $50+ for the monthly " fight of the Century" PPV matches


----------



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Aaron,
> 
> Say it isn't so . I haven't seen a Cage match, MMA whatever match that wasn't 95% hype. How else they gonna get all you suckers to pay $50+ for the monthly " fight of the Century" PPV matches


 Thats right Thomas..you still watch WWE!! Silva will win easy. Then he'll face Bone Jones....he will lose to Jones.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

dewon fields said:


> Thats right Thomas..you still watch WWE!! Silva will win easy. Then he'll face Bone Jones....he will lose to Jones.


I don't watch TV (except on Hulu) so no WWE, which is just as much hype but a lot cheaper and more entertaining.
Bone Jones? I didn't know the UFC had a gay character?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

dewon fields said:


> Thats right Thomas..you still watch WWE!! Silva will win easy. Then he'll face Bone Jones....he will lose to Jones.


I doubt that fight happens... unless they turn the thumbscrews...

he was talking GSP...


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> I doubt that fight happens... unless they turn the thumbscrews...
> 
> he was talking GSP...


GSP...GSP...GSP :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Aaron W. Smith said:


> Weidman probably didn't even deserve this fight. It probably should have been Vitor Belfort but nobody wanted to watch Anderson knock him out in the first round again and an all Brazilian main event wouldn't get as many buys on the independence day weekend.


You may be right. However, Weidman _is_ undefeated as a professional fighter. From a record standpoint it makes sense (although you could argue Weidman is not quite ready for the fight, which I would say is a legitimate concern). From a mystique standpoint, as you said, it's Silva vs. an undefeated up-and-comer, or Silva vs. a guy who got his butt handed to him in the first round. Plus, Silva is sort of running out of people to fight not named Jon Jones.

-Cheers


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*anderson silva is an idiot *

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d

YOU WERE RIGHT AARON... a KTFO in the 2nd....


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

It looked to me like he wanted to lose.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

MMA looks like Shitty Boxing mixed with Gay porn.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*NO ONE *should ever feel they are so good that they feel the need to clown around in the ring. I realize it's about getting in the other guy's head but *STUPID *is the only thing that comes to mind when I see it. Silva has been guilty of this often in his fights. It caught up with him!

Silva vs Jones. They have both said it wouldn't happen because they each respect one another to much. Enough money will change that and Jones will win. 

Silva vs GSP. :-k :-k I think Silva is a more natural fighter/athlete then GSP but a small margin. Very tough call but I'll probably stick my neck out when and if the fight comes about. 

Now to see how many fighters are going to change weight class to get back in the middle weight since it's now back open...IMHO. 
What would have happened if the fight went longer? No body knows for sure. No matter how good Weidman is he has a lot to prove. Did he have this fight handed to him because of Silva's stupidity? :-k


----------



## Doug Wright 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Silva underestimated his opponent and.got caught. Silva should have won that fight easily. It looked to me like he didnt have a game plan and chose to clown around to get in the guys head. Sucks to be him. He'll be back cause the weight class just got interesting.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

wait till mike diaz fights silva KTFO


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

James Downey said:


> MMA looks like Shitty Boxing mixed with Gay porn.


Gay porn must not mean what I thought. I'll just take your word on it though. :-\"



Doug Wright 2 said:


> Silva underestimated his opponent and.got caught. Silva should have won that fight easily. It looked to me like he didnt have a game plan and chose to clown around to get in the guys head. Sucks to be him. He'll be back cause the weight class just got interesting.


Yeah, Silva was either foolish or just being too cute trying to play head games.

One thing I wonder is if Weidman's skillset might just be a good matchup for Silva. Granted, both seem pretty balanced however Silva has a lot of wins from striking. Weidman seemed to do alright with his wrestling which might help neutralize that one apparent advantage for Silva. Not that Silva has not won with submissions, but that seems to not be his go-to move and the ground game was Weidman's plan before Silva goaded him into a freebie to the chin. So you've got somebody who is a pretty good wrestler, and hey he can strike! Not to mention Weidman is currently undefeated, I would not necessarily underestimate that or overstate that. Plus whatever the first loss in seven years does to Silva (good or bad).

It should make for a compelling rematch, and maybe a rubber-match.

-Cheers


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

OMG...reading some of the blogosphere is hilarious, there are actually huge numbers of people that think Anderson Silva faked his own Knockout...

dude was a hero to his entire country, no way that was faked or he threw it. he just got cocky, showed Weidman ZERO respect and got KTFO'd, end of story....


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

If Silva comes back to the cage with the attitude hes not gonna clown around he is just going out to destroy his opponant then everyone better be even more scared of him.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> OMG...reading some of the blogosphere is hilarious, there are actually huge numbers of people that think Anderson Silva faked his own Knockout...
> 
> dude was a hero to his entire country, no way that was faked or he threw it. he just got cocky, showed Weidman ZERO respect and got KTFO'd, end of story....



I think the KO was a sham too. I also think Forest Griffith faked his KO against Silva. I think the fight against Brock Lesner and Shane Carwin was fixed also. Shane Carwin hit Broc, while he was in the fetal position 71 times unanswered, but they did not stop the fight. And Carwin was too much of a block head to stop and let lesner up and finish him and punched himself out. I think the second fight between Chale and Silva was a set up. Theres no way the superior, stronger wrestler, who is trying to win a fight throws a half assed shitty spinning back fist against the best striker in the UFC. No fighter with a half a brain would do that. Either it was fixed or Chale sonnen is a stupid fighter. There is no way a fighter of his experience is that stupid. 

The reason I think this. Is being a former professional fighter (Muay Thai). You have to hit someone extremely hard to knock them out like that. That punch would not even have wobbled a man. 

I also think to keep the money coming in. Dana white, needs to have a poster boy...It's also the reason they keep giving Uriaha faber fights. Because people like him, he still sells tickets. And knowing the fight game. That's what it is all about....and The UFC is a drama like all others. All Martial sports at some point fighters get paid off to lose. Because it's not about the natural play of the story but what is going to sell tickets.

I am almost betting that in Pacman vs. Marquez 4. Marquez will take a fall to preserve the cash cow of of Pacman.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

James Downey said:


> I think the KO was a sham too. I also think Forest Griffith faked his KO against Silva. I think the fight against Brock Lesner and Shane Carwin was fixed also. Shane Carwin hit Broc, while he was in the fetal position 71 times unanswered, but they did not stop the fight. And Carwin was too much of a block head to stop and let lesner up and finish him and punched himself out. I think the second fight between Chale and Silva was a set up. Theres no way the superior, stronger wrestler, who is trying to win a fight throws a half assed shitty spinning back fist against the best striker in the UFC. No fighter with a half a brain would do that. Either it was fixed or Chale sonnen is a stupid fighter. There is no way a fighter of his experience is that stupid.
> 
> The reason I think this. Is being a former professional fighter (Muay Thai). You have to hit someone extremely hard to knock them out like that. That punch would not even have wobbled a man.
> 
> ...


lol so Chael threw it too? no he tried to get cute and fell down, stupidly/// the was one of the most brutal knees I have seen in a fight, no one is gonna take that on purpose.

Dude guys do get caught and knocked out all the time, if someone is not set right and is not protecting themself right, knockouts happen. It is not all rigged...

I wouldnt even try to compare boxing to the UFC personally, almost everyone I used to watch boxing with, no longer even watches it, it is so bad..me included.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> lol so Chael threw it too? no he tried to get cute and fell down, stupidly/// the was one of the most brutal knees I have seen in a fight, no one is gonna take that on purpose.
> 
> Dude guys do get caught and knocked out all the time, if someone is not set right and is not protecting themself right, knockouts happen. It is not all rigged...
> 
> I wouldnt even try to compare boxing to the UFC personally, almost everyone I used to watch boxing with, no longer even watches it, it is so bad..me included.


Not being set right has nothing to do with how well the brain stem can handle a blow. Set right or not....you get hit hard enough your going out. You get tagged by a mild punch you get knocked down when not set right. And if your not defending yourself and not prepared to take a punch...yes that's when knockouts.... but that's not what causes a knockout....a punch does. And the force has to be extreme. 

As chael. I think he took a legit whooping. as far as the strikes landing. The punches were not BS. But I find it fishy he deviated from his strengths. He abandon everything that got him there. As if he was trying to not fight to win. He looked like he was putting a show to appear as if he was a fighter he was doing something. And I don't think stupid fighters make it as far Chael did. So he's not stupid. 

Then don't compare Boxing to MMA. Doesn't mean I can't cause you won't But the same viruses that plague boxing, plague MMA. Shitty decisions, poor refs.... Same shit different shovel. MMA brags as if they are immune to these things....as if they do not happen. When they do. And that MMA is more exciting. It's not. It's the same thing. For every 10 fights, you get one exciting one. 

MMA is the best thing that ever happened to boxing. It gave it competition. And it's improving. Guys are fighting more. Shitty Judges are getting called out. 

As for the pure sport of it. No doubt in it's purist form. Boxing is a more refined sport. The athletes are better at their craft. What I am saying. Boxing is a fully matured sport. MMA is just passed infancy, and evolving. The fighters are getting better and better. but to me, there have been a handful of fighters that were good strikers. What MMA says is good striking is laughable.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I have been knocked out before James once from being hit while boxing, and a couple other times not related to being hit by a person. The person that knocked me out was not an extremely hard puncher. He caught me, right behind the lower ear.

I also knocked a guy out once while boxing, and I am not a hard puncher by any stretch of the imagination. I caught him with a decent strike to the jaw..

I am not an expert in knockouts or fighting, but I have also been punched in real fights a lot harder from a lot bigger dudes than the guy that knocked me out while boxing.

I did watch the Forrest Griffin clip. Looks like he gave up to me, so I agree with you on that one. He pretty much says so right in this video as I listen to it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nxORzwAuvw

I also think the difference could be that in UFC, a "knockout" does not necessarily mean the dude is knocked out cold with one punch, it also can mean that he got stunned pretty bad, and the other guy recognizes it and moves in to finish the job, or stays on him not allowing him to recover, where as in boxing that is not allowed, and guys get a little time before they have to get back up...so a true super powerful 1 punch "knockout" is not neccessary to achieve a "knockout" in MMA..

I also can agree that the refs seem to be inconsitant about when they intervene, I have seen fights where the stoppage was early, and others where I think it should have been stopped but wasnt, and other where they seem to give guys a lot longer before they make the call, that do end up fighting their way back..

I also wonder how much getting knocked out takes its toll on a guy longterm, like maybe once you get knocked out a few times, it seems like it starts to happen more and more. Just wondering out loud not a scientist here or fighting expert.

sure some guys get overwhelmed and just sort of give up mentally, and others have "weaker chins" than others.

I dont think there is much dispute that a boxer that aslo is a knockout specialist punches harder than most UFC guys. There are also dudes that get lucky knockouts.

This is what I mean by "not being set"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sq477k_yF4c

He was not "set" he offered no resistance to the force of the strike at all. he also was immediately mounted with more punches coming...and the ref called it. one can always speculate whether or not Anderson could have fought his way out of it or not, but Weidman has knocked out other dudes, and has also TKO's other dudes from punches.

Weidman got TKO against Urijah Hall, this is what I am guessing would have happened if the ref did not stop it. He saved Anderson from getting beat up too bad, cause he was really stunned.

As far as the unbelievable amounts of power it takes to knock someone out in any circustance, I guess we will have to disagree, I have seen guys get knocked out from strikes that did not appear to be all that powerful, I think that accuracy and hitting those certain spots the right way also has a big infulence on it.

if you are implying that Wiedman does not have much power, who can say, I can't..I never got hit by him in the head. I am guessin he could knock me out though..

that is the thing about knockouts, some guys are much better at avoiding them, or coming back from being stunned, others are much better at knocking guys out, or finishing stunned guys... it is all variable.

when you say it takes an extreme amount of force, that may be true, and also it may not be true. I am not a scientist, is there any studies on it? there are more factors than just extreme power that cause people to get knocked out, that much I know. But I also know extreme power leads to more knockouts.

I have heard somthing like 600-700 lbs of force is enough to cause concussive force that may lead to being knocked out. 

I called up my friend who fights in MMA and he told me, it is a lot of factors that cause it. he also sheepishly told me that his wife almost knocked him out before, that he started to "go out" he felt it, even though he has fought in the ring quite few times and been punched much harder without that effect., since his wife hits like a girl, in his words.

anyhow if I sucker punched someone I am sure I could generate enough power to knock someone out. That does not mean I am going to be able to get in a ring and knock a skilled fighter out. 

And to me, Anderson got "sucker punched", he took Wiedman to be a "sucker" and got punched.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

you would be surprised how easy it is for people to get knocked out, from "soft punches"
usually happens when hit on the side of the head, or towards the back of the head, or when moving forward, also seems to happen more when the person does not see the punching coming.
and "flash" ko's are even more difficult to figure out, iv seen people fooling around and throw a playful hook , next second his friend hits the ground like he got hit with a hammer.
what im saying is this certain amount of force required for a KO is bullshit .


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktesq3ZIFbA

look at it on the 34 second mark, fool is looking eyes straight up , leaning back, chin sticking out. the punch was more of a push then a snap at the end of the motion but anderson's head still gets snapped to the left very quickly and snaps back , arms go dead at the point of impact, thats a ko no doubt about it


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

James Downey said:


> Not being set right has nothing to do with how well the brain stem can handle a blow. Set right or not....you get hit hard enough your going out. You get tagged by a mild punch you get knocked down when not set right. And if your not defending yourself and not prepared to take a punch...yes that's when knockouts.... but that's not what causes a knockout....a punch does. And the force has to be extreme.
> 
> As chael. I think he took a legit whooping. as far as the strikes landing. The punches were not BS. But I find it fishy he deviated from his strengths. He abandon everything that got him there. As if he was trying to not fight to win. He looked like he was putting a show to appear as if he was a fighter he was doing something. And I don't think stupid fighters make it as far Chael did. So he's not stupid.
> 
> ...


the only thing wrong with mma, is all the wrestlers coming into it. look at gsp, i respect the dude but man his a annoying fighter, even when he gets to the ground his boring, and im a bjj fan. and he punches like a girl. i was hoping diaz would knock him out :sad: 

i hope that put gsp against hector lombard, that would be a interesting fight :razz:


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> the only thing wrong with mma, is all the wrestlers coming into it. look at gsp, i respect the dude but man his a annoying fighter, even when he gets to the ground his boring, and im a bjj fan. and he punches like a girl. i was hoping diaz would knock him out :sad:
> 
> i hope that put gsp against hector lombard, that would be a interesting fight :razz:


I think eventually that will change if/when Boxing a/o Muay Thai are part of the foundation of the sport and not an add-on later in their careers. There is something to be said about good, solid footwork and the ability to throw a solid punch. Add that with good grappling, some throws, submissions, and defense (the basics of Judo, BJJ, Wrestling, a/o *****), and you've got a pretty good foundation. Just do Wrestling/BJJ and then half-heartedly throw in punches without a solid foundation and, not that I'm training with these guys however, that is kind of what it _looks_ like at least. So I think MMA is still maturing. When you see somebody really put all the pieces together though, not to be a total fanboy but Fedor comes to mind, it's pretty impressive.

-Cheers


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've always been surprised that the left jab isn't used more often in MMA. The few that have used it do a nice job with it.
I still think wrestling is one of the better foundations of MMA. Trouble is wrestlers don't have enough skills off their back. They just don't seem to like it there. 
All the fighting venues have had their day as the skill to have in MMA but you need to be an all rounder today. With that you can work the opponents weakness a lot easier. 
The days Boxer vs wrestler, Tae Kwon Do vs Grapler, etc, etc are gone. You have to know it all today and the guys that excel in only one venue have a short stay if they make it to the top.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

you need that reach for the jab, and also not have the fear of getting taken down , because when you throw a proper boxing jab you step forward with that left foot , which leaves you open for a single leg takedown against a good wrestler. thats why you really only see gsp use the jab.

jon jones is the closest thing to a all rounder, we just have to see him get tested of his back, but nobody can really take him down at the moment.

fedor was a ***** fighter, very close to mma. they have the punching , judo , wrestling , submissions. he was the perfect fighter in his prime, but i still think a junior dos santos or jon jones would have beaten him


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

There was one guy who really mastered using his stand up skills in UFC and came to the UFC with them already. He did one thing that allowed that. He said to hell with the ground game and just learned to defend against it. And that was Maurice Smith. I think a lot of guys want to be "balanced" in all the skills and that exactly what happens. They become balanced. Not really a master of anything. They need to sacrifice training time for one thing to train the other....and thus they are mediocre at them all. I think if a striker just focused on striking and defending against the take down, or if they got taken down learn how to wrap up.....the only problem that plagues the UFC, the rules favor the ground. They allow the men to stay on the ground for far too long. I get it, that in pure grappling sports there is a lot going on that is subtle, guys trying to gain position and what not. but it's sports entertainment, entertainment being the key word. So, I think it would do the UFC great favor to give the guys only a little bit of time to gain ground. But once the action slows, stand em' up. There is by far too much time watching these guys try to gain position. The subtle tactics are not entertaining. Even though they may gain favor with puriests. Joe Rogan bitches all the time about when the crowd boo's when the action on the ground is boring. He bitches that the people don't realize whats happening. But that's the people paying the bills. They should listen to them. In Thailand in Mauy Thai, the ref will actually push the fighters together if they are having stare down contest...and if that does not work, They will dismiss the fighters for not fighting.


----------

